# Metro DC



## RailFanLNK (Jan 5, 2009)

Have kinda thought about a "group" going to DC in 2010. This is only my "dream" and my "dream" only. In Chicago we have gotten 3-day CTA passes that were good for buses and rail. If our church singles group would ever do a DC trip, what kind of fare card would we need and how much would it be per day? I noticed on the Metro site that it has bus and rail. If this trip would ever materialize we would probably stay at the HI-Washington Hostel. Its located a 5 minute walk from the Red Line. So maybe we wouldn't need a bus card. Thanks! If I would ever propose this to the Siingles Ministry Leader, I need to know how much the fare card on a daily basis would be. I know the prices increase yearly, but I just kinda need a figure so I can say, "this is how much it is" with the other total costs of the trip. ie: Amtrak RT, Hostel, Metro Pass etc. Thanks!

Al


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2009)

Al,

As things stand right now there are no 3-day passes for DC. That leaves you with two choices, the first being to just buy three one-day passes at $7.80 each for a total of $23.40. This does mean visiting a machine each day, unless you buy them in advance from the online store. Your second option is to buy the seven-day short trip pass for $26.40, or three bucks more than the individual day passes. Since I'm assuming that you'll be doing this largely over a weekend, the short trip pass might work out for you overall, even though it's still $3 more than buying three daily passes making buying and carrying three daily passes a better choice.

However, if you prefer to just have one pass, then the short trip would probably still work. The short trip pass is good anywhere and at anytime on Saturday & Sunday. However on either Friday or Monday if you were in DC one of those two days, you have to be careful about when and where you travel. During the morning and evening rush hours (5-9:30 AM and 3-7 PM) you can only take trips that would cost less than $2.65 using your pass. That largely covers most things in downtown DC, but you cannot get to/from the burbs for that price. If you do take a trip that goes over that price, then you have to pay the difference between what the pass covers and what your actual fare is as you exit the system.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jan 5, 2009)

Is the $7.80 fare card good only on rail? I know most of the stuff seemed to be easily accessible from rail. We never did take a bus in DC. Or is this fare card good for both?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2009)

Rail only. You need to buy a Smartpass to get both bus and rail together and that card offers no discounts, plus it costs $5 just to buy the card in the first place.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Alan, appreciate all your insight. This all might be just a dream, but the price is fairly decent from LNK to DC. SWA is comparble, but the constant changing of who is going and who's backing out would deal our budget fits. Amtrak has always been very flexible for us.

Al


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 5, 2009)

Been to D.C. several times, most recently last March for a week, and found the 7-day pass Alan mentioned a major bargain. Rode all over the place, and just bought spot fares for the girlfriend as needed. Sometimes got moving early and let her sleep in while getting in some major morning joyriding.

Never had to set foot on a bus. "The District" is pretty compact, so passes or not a little Metro planning gets one to within decent walking distance of most things visitors wanna see/do.

Make your dream a reality, Al! Very cool that you're looking long range. Once things start coming together you might wanna start contacting your representatives and senators about a group tour of the Obama White House. They could probably swing it for you. California Senator Barbara Boxer even _offered_ to arrange a White House visit for me once. Thanked her, but declined. "Dear Senator Boxer: While I appreciate your offer to make an effort on my behalf, I will not set foot in the den of thieves, crooks, and idiots." Now that W is gonna be gone my interest has been renewed.

So has everybody else's, so guess I'll have to get in line.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jan 5, 2009)

My little dream of this trip (Its such a gamble but I run a good trip with my committee members and especially Brenda helping) is to meet VP-elect Joe Biden. I mean cmon....were taking Amtrak!!!!! I know meeting the president would be probably impossible, but if the VP is around, can we meet him? I"m thinking DC because anybody and everybody has an interest in DC, its our nations capital. Also, a former representitive and major college football coach that is an icon goes to our church. Would he be able to pull a few strings for us? Don't know, but it never hurts to ask. Would he like to come along if we did it not during the football season? Who knows? Any trip much after 2010 will probably have to be someone else's doings. Its hard to be part of a church "singles" group if you are married! 

Al


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 5, 2009)

RailFanLNK said:


> My little dream of this trip (Its such a gamble but I run a good trip with my committee members and especially Brenda helping) is to meet VP-elect Joe Biden. I mean cmon....were taking Amtrak!!!!! I know meeting the president would be probably impossible, but if the VP is around, can we meet him? I"m thinking DC because anybody and everybody has an interest in DC, its our nations capital. Also, a former representitive and major college football coach that is an icon goes to our church. Would he be able to pull a few strings for us? Don't know, but it never hurts to ask. Would he like to come along if we did it not during the football season? Who knows? Any trip much after 2010 will probably have to be someone else's doings. Its hard to be part of a church "singles" group if you are married!
> Al


Are you getting married!!!! I might try to come to that wedding!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 6, 2009)

Just pushing the moved "Dream Trip" off the front page.

CHOWDAH!!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 6, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Rail only. You need to buy a Smartpass to get both bus and rail together and that card offers no discounts, plus it costs $5 just to buy the card in the first place.


I know it won't help them in this case but the smartpass is pretty neat. Since you don't have to take out the card, you can just take out your wallet and wave it over the reader. Also, the neat thing about it is if you take a trip and you don't have enough money it will let you leave and just place it on the card as a negitive balance. They have the same thing in Chicago.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Rail only. You need to buy a Smartpass to get both bus and rail together and that card offers no discounts, plus it costs $5 just to buy the card in the first place.
> ...


Of course I'm not exactly sure that taking one's wallet out and waving it around in a crowded subway is the best thing. :blink:


----------

